# Bloating After Bowel Movement?



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

This morning we opened presents at my older brother's (which is also my new home as of 2 days ago for various reasons). We'd eaten breakfast earlier, but I actually felt pretty good. I had dressed up for Christmas and I was wearing a soft stretchy off white sweater dress (tight but has lots of give), some offwhite colored Hanes Silk Reflections sheer pantyhose I had splurged on just to match my outfit with a panty top portion that wasn't too restricting, and I was wearing a new to me Tranquillity ATN plastic backed disposable diaper which were a gift from my brother (i ran out of diapers and diaper money  ) and very comfortable - I was careful not to adjust the tapes on my diaper too snugly when putting it on, and when I pulled my pantyhose up over my diaper everything was snug but comfortable.

Anyway, after breakfast we opened presents together. My brother had already given me a very practical gift last night - a Diaper Dekor disposal pail - he knew that disposing of tons of my diapers would be a problem so he got this cool garbage can that allows me to throw my diapers away while wrapping each in a plastic bag like a diaper genie. I had had a BM diaper last night and had disposed of it in the pail and this morning there was zero smell (I always leave my BM right in the diaper for disposal and I do take nullo but still it can get smelly). I had just opened my first present when I wet my diaper. No leaks! I excused myself to change and made sure the fresh diaper was also taped comfortably with my pantyhose pulled comfortably over it before fixing my dress and disposing of my wet diaper in the pail and washing my hands. I rejoined my brother and had just kneeled down on the floor across from him when the sudden uncontrollable urge to poop hit and almost instantly I began filling my diaper with mushy poop - loudly. I was so embarrassed, my brother even asked if I was ok. I kept going and after a minute I finished. I quickly got back in the bathroom to change and though my diaper had held in all the mess it was very yucky to change. I'd finally got my clean diaper on when my stomach and or intestines began to BLOAT badly and painfully even before I'd pulled my pantyhose back up. This kept up for 45 minutes! 

What causes this, and how can I Stop it? It finally went away 45 minutes later without passing gas, and I got the chills in my legs etc right after I pooped as well. I don't think it's my clothing causing this?

The good news is that my really messy diaper is gone inside the new pail until garbage day along with a bunch of wet ones and there is no odor - this new diaper pail is great! And my brother and I are having a great Christmas now - at least until I have another BM.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

I have IBS-A/Mixed, often C. Often, I used to bloat up after a BM. Now, I bloat up after BMs 10-15% of the BMs. Its strange and I don't know why it happens. One would expect the opposite to happen. But, it does not.

Hope you have a happy Christmas and trouble free days after


----------



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks, have a great Christmas as well!

I wonder why it is that sometimes we bloat, get chills, etc. And sometimes not?

Sorry if TMI, but coming back from relatives tonight I was in the passenger seat my brother driving when I had another huge BM.

We were close to home so he drove me to his (our) house but it was still 10 min until I could change. Once in the bathroom and before I rolled my pantyhose down, I looked down and saw that my tummy had swelled and both my pantyhose and diaper waistbands were tight but I didn't really FEEL that bloated.

But after I'd changed I felt so cold...my brother saw that I looked upset and gave me a warm hug and suggested I change out of my dress and pantyhose and into something warmer - I put on leggings and a warm sweatshirt and I feel MUCH better now.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

I feel for you. Sorry to hear that you have to go through so much, much more than me. Chills reminds me, often I get cold easily. But, when the symptoms are under control, I don't get cold easily even when most people do.

Has your doctor diagnosed your problems ?

Take care and stay strong.


----------



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

The doctors have diagnosed "IBS", which they themselves admit is a garbage pail diagnosis. The lack of bladder control was a problem before the IBS, the IBS and lack of bowel control came several years later. There are no intestineal abnormalities, no Chrohn' s or Colitis etc. They've given me Donnatal and various other drugs none of which did nothing. One suggested FODMAPS, which has helped a great deal but I still have symptoms. Thank you for the kind words but I too feel that others go thru so much more than me. Colitis etc are very nasty diseases and I'm glad I don't have those.

Yes I have to wear protection but thanks to modern adult diapers, especially premium disposables like the ones I prefer, I can live a normal life. I go through a TON of disposable diapers, and they do a great job of holding my pee and poop while going unnoticed under my clothing (I usually wear skirts or dresses with pantyhose or tights to help disguise my diaper). The biggest issue is paying for them all (I change my diaper every time I go and they can cost up to $1 each) and disposing of them discreetly once I've used them. But my overall health is good and I have great friends especially my older brother who is my best friend and so understand ing. When I get really upset and start crying about bowel issues or anything else, I can always count on him to be there to comfort me, tell me I'm beautiful and to (after a nice long hug and kiss on my head) tell me to get on with life and let's go ...something fun other than crying all day!


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Perhaps you could also look into SIBO or small intestinal bacterial overgrowth, which I am reading about these days. Its still not a well understood thing, but it seems that it is a cause of IBS in some cases. Maybe yours is too or not.

and don't worry, you'll be fine. You've got your bro and all of us too.


----------



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

